# Can I remain in Canada



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

Good day ladies and gents, I have searched for the correct answer to my problem but then find different answers and am now a little confused, I therefore require somebodys advice.

I am a British national and early next year am marrying my Canadian girlfriend. I was going to travel over to Canada as just a tourist. Once married can I apply to stay in the country or must I leave again until my wife has sponsored me?

Many thanks in advance for any advice!

Danny


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You can come as a visitor for six months, get married and file a sponsorship (spousal) during that time. If not received by end of six months you can apply for extension 30 days before expiry. You cannot work during the visitor period(s).


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

DannyRDG said:


> I am a British national and early next year am marrying my Canadian girlfriend. I was going to travel over to Canada as just a tourist. Once married can I apply to stay in the country or must I leave again until my wife has sponsored me? Danny


Danny,

If you marry your girlfriend in Canadian soil while there as a tourist, you may stay in the country and apply for the residency. 

Your spouse will file the petition (follow the sponsorship guidelines) and you may remain in the country until your process is finalized. You should always come upfront (and clean) about your intentions while talking to an immigration agent.

Read the guidelines at the Canadian Immigration website and check the timings. As the moderator has pointed out you may have to extent your tourist visa because your file must be processed by Immigration acknowledging that you are in the country and applying for residency. This process, however, may take time and you will need to have funds to stay in Canada. More importantly, your girlfriend must satisfy the Officer that she can afford you two.


Nothing impedes you to look for jobs in the meantime, though. Just mention in your CV in this case that you are not entitled to work in Canada without a work permit which is true. You are seeking employment by the means of a work permit

Just make sure you have people in the UK to represent you legally (power of attorney) to collect documents that will be sought by the Canadian Immigration Office. 

be prepared as well to have your "immigration" process be scrutinized because you are planning to get married and enter with the residency application. Canadian Immigration usually runs a thorough due diligence in situation like this to assess the legitimacy of the marriage. 

Good luck.


----------



## immitalk (Nov 23, 2012)

better apply outside canada as it is usually easier


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

It is better inside because you are already there living with your spouse and the law does not impede you. I have friends who went through the same thing, but got married somewhere else long time ago.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

DannyRDG said:


> Good day ladies and gents, I have searched for the correct answer to my problem but then find different answers and am now a little confused, I therefore require somebodys advice.
> 
> I am a British national and early next year am marrying my Canadian girlfriend. I was going to travel over to Canada as just a tourist. Once married can I apply to stay in the country or must I leave again until my wife has sponsored me?
> 
> ...


When first arriving ask the BO for a six month visitor permit. After marrying and no later than the fifth month of your visa you should apply for an extension along with applying for a spousal visa. Until this is received you cannot work.
How can I sponsor my spouse or children?


----------

